# Catalina Aquarium 3x54W T5HO fixture



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

For a few dollars more, I would buy the TEK light on eBay. Dude, you'll get what you pay for - you might be saving a few dollars on other brands but in the long run, you don't want to be stucked with a second rate lighting- noise, breakdown, heat, inefficient light intensity.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

FSM said:


> So, I am considering the 4x54W T5 fixture, which is $180, or the 4x65W PC fixture, which is $155. (cheaper on ebay)
> 
> Also, how noisy are the cooling fans?



I have used both types of fixtures on my 75 gal. The Catalina Solar is amazing. I would compare 2 of these bulbs to all 4 of the PC bulbs. Another advantage to the Catalina Solar fixture is no fans. The top of the fixture is perforated to allow heat to escape up and out (heat rises naturally) rather than needing fans to cool off. I did have to battle algae for a while after switching fixtures and I found that I really only needed 2 bulbs instead of all 4. Having said that, it's still a better buy to get the 4x54W fixture and you will always have the option of a noon burst or more light if you want it.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Was that while using CO2?


----------



## chevybow (Feb 10, 2009)

*light*

I set up to 75 gallon tanks with pres. co2 and put the 4 tube catilina lights on them and love them. one i do a noon burst and the other I just run two bulbs. Donny


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

They also sell a triple-bulb T5HO fixture, would that be a better choice if using all 4 bulbs is too intense?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the Catalina 4x54w and I think it is great. I got the moon LEDs as well, but I wouldn't get them again. It is a nice idea, but they just aren't enough light to see anything with.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

FSM said:


> Was that while using CO2?


Yes, I was running CO2 with an inline diffuser.



FSM said:


> They also sell a triple-bulb T5HO fixture, would that be a better choice if using all 4 bulbs is too intense?


The triple bulb may be better, but probably more expensive. The 4 bulb set is always on sale. You could just remove 1 bulb.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The quad-bulb fixture is $180 (actually the sale has ended, but I was told in an e-mail that I can still get the sale price if I call)

The triple-bulb fixture is $140; it isn't the exact same design, but is similar.

I am leaning towards the triple bulb fixture. Both are about $1 per watt/same price per bulb with shipping included.


Has anyone used the triple bulb fixture?


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I've the 4x54 T5 and so far so good.
Don't forget to get the accessories (legs or hanging brackets)


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Using all 4 bulbs?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

With the 4 bulbs, you could always up the lighting in the future, plus I don't think the the 3 bulb fixture has the perforated top.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

The good thing about the 3 bulb model is that you have the choice of running one, two or three bulbs at a time. Three 54 watt T5HO bulbs in a fixture with good reflectors is more than enough light for a 75 gallon tank. Having the option to run only one bulb if you need to get algae problems under control or if you are going on vacation and want to slow down the tank while away is a big plus. Catalina will configure the lights any way you want, if you want a 3 bulb version of the fixture with the perforated top just ask. It may cost a few bucks more to swap the housing but the perforated one is also wider so you will get better front to back coverage which would be helpful over a 75.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

It doesn't bother me if it doesn't have the perforated top. Neither fixture has fans.


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

I just upgraded to the 3x54w for my 55g tank. It looks great! No heat issues at all. I am thinking about upgrading the bulbs to Giesemann but that will be later. I am using the mounting legs so the fixture is about 2 to 3 inches above the waters surface so I am getting great coverage and pearling on the foreground plants. Definitely better penetration than my 2x65s PC Coralife fixture. I have had it going for about two weeks now and no algae issues and big increase in growth.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

how about fishneedit.com light ?? they got some good price on T5 , just my 002 cent


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks cheap.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I've changed my mind and am going with the 3x54W fixture. What bulbs should I get? They have 10000k, 6500k, and plant grow bulbs. 1 of each?


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

i have a catalina 3x54 for my 55g 2 bulbs for 8 hrs and the other for the noon burst

my 75 has a catalina lamp aswell
4x54
2 for 8 hrs and 2 for noon burst

i have a fishneedit lamp ,i havent owned it for a year and its already acting up:icon_conf


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 26, 2009)

I have 3 Catalina fixtures, and I'm going for a 4th for anothr tank. I called them yesteday, they are returning calls gradually. I love their work! No need for fans guy, they make noise after a while, the perforated top from catalina allows heat to escape. If you want the option to run 2 bulbs or 3 out of a 4 fixture bulb, tell them that, they will have a 3rd switch installed instead of 2, for probably another $10.00. They will work with you. Dont go for the blue LED's. Even though they are intense, they are narrow 30 degree, and that causes spikes inthe water. I purchased my own 90 degree, drilled a few holes, connected them to a low voltage dimmer (expensive, $30.00), installed them and I have a smoth blue aura. My vote goes to Catalina becuase they will customize. My only complaint: I want a 20" T5 Fixture and they dont carry 18" bulbs! Coralife does, but too expensive.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

alan j t said:


> i have a catalina 3x54 for my 55g 2 bulbs for 8 hrs and the other for the noon burst
> 
> my 75 has a catalina lamp aswell
> 4x54
> ...


Do you have a preference? Do you notice a significant difference in plant growth?


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

to me the noon burst helps alot,and thats when i get pearling.
if i had to chose again i would get 4x54 for both 55gal and 75 gal


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you get pearling with both fixtures?


----------

